# Photoshop speichert nicht



## Perlmann (2. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit ein paar Tagen folgedes Problem:

Mit Photoshop kann ich viele Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten nicht mehr nutzen. zB kann der Punkt 'Bildgröße' nicht mehr aufgerufen werden. Weitehrin verweigert PS jegliche Speicherung. Punkte wie Tonwertkorrektur funktionieren hingegen einwandfrei.

Nach Ausführung von "speichern" bleibt PS einfach stehen, kein Menüpunkt ist mehr aufrufbar und die Task-Leiste meldet "Wird ausgeführt".

Bis ratlos, bislang hat alles besten funktioniert. Habe bereits PS deinstalliert und neu installiert, leider kein Effekt.

Gruß
Phil


----------



## elmyth (2. April 2006)

... ich würde sagen, da kann dir der Adobe-Support besser helfen als"wir".


----------



## Rofi (2. April 2006)

Hi Perlmann,

keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Ich würde ein wenig mit dem Bildmodus und dem Arbeitsspeicher sowie dem Festplattenspeicher experimentieren, vielleicht hackt's da.

In Photoshop:
Bildmodus:
•	Einstellungen im Menü – Bild – Modus…..
	Speicher:
•	Einstellungen im Menü – Bearbeiten – Voreinstellungen – Zusatzmodule & Virtueller Speicher….
•	Einstellungen im Menü – Bearbeiten – Voreinstellungen – Arbeitsspeicher & Bildcache….  Speicherbelegung von Photoshop evtl. erhöhen, Standard = 50%

Im Betriebssystem:
Computerverwaltung:
•	Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz (Desktop), Linksklick auf Verwalten, Linksklick auf Defragmentieren, dann evtl. überprüfen der gewünschten Partition und dann defragmentieren.

MFG;
Rofi


----------



## Perlmann (2. April 2006)

Hallo,
herzlichen Dank für die Beantwortung.
ich werde die Anregungen gleich mal austesten.
Betse Grüße
Phil


----------



## inctube (3. April 2006)

jaja  so hats bei mir auch angefangen...
Jetzt hab ich formatiert. Wenns mim Windows Explorer auch anfängt dann würde ich an deiner Stelle schnellstens Daten sichern 

grtz inctube


----------

